# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hè này đến với bãi biển Đà Nẵng xanh trong bờ cát trắng mịn trải dài nơi được bình chọn là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh bởi tạp chí Forbes để trải nghiệm một kì nghỉ tuyệt vời đúng nghĩa. Ghé qua Bà Nà nơi được mệnh danh như một Đà Lạt thứ 2, tham quan khu phố cổ Hội An cổ kính, dừng chân thư giãn tắm khoáng massage liệu pháp tại suối khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn, đến với bán đảo Sơn Trà tuyệt đẹp. 

Hoặc tham gia vào hành trình du lịch biển Phan Thiết - Phú Yên - Nha Trang, ghé qua bãi biển Cà Ná Phan Thiết sau đó đến Nha Trang tham quan tháp bà Ponagar, chùa Long Sơn, qua tới Đèo Cả bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vịnh Vũng Rô huyền thoại nên thơ, sau đó tham quan Gành Đá Dĩa một danh thắng thiên nhiên kỳ thú về cảnh quan và độc đáo về địa chất ở Việt Nam. Về lại Nha Trang, ghé qua Vinpearl Land tham gia các hoạt động vui chơi hấp dẫn trên đảo.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Phan Thiết- Phú Yên - Nha Trang
*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.090.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí tắm bùn, vé Vinpearland và bữa chiều tại Vinpearland

Chương trình tour của công ty Du Lịch Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Đà Nẵng-Hội An-suối khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn-Bán Đảo Sơn Trà*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.190.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 22/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, vé tham quan và buffet tại Bà Nà Hills

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Khám phá đất nước Kangaroo: Melbourne–Canberra–Sydney*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 61.900.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 28/6

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Saigontourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Indonesia: Bali*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 17.999.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 12/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TNHH Du Hành Sài Gòn

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

